# Dividend Stocks



## flygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello all and thank you for your help!
I have $2000 left to contribute to my TFSA this year and would like to try investing on my own (the other $8000 is with PH&N in balanced and equity funds and questtrade ishare etfs). I am very interested in buying dividend stocks, but don't know anything about evaluating stocks value. Also, is it wise to buy dividend stocks in my TFSA or are they better seperate or in my RRSP?
I am thinking about buying BMO stocks this time. The globe and mail suggested it is a good investment right now. Any thoughts on this or does anyone have any better ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

flygirl said:


> Hello all and thank you for your help!
> I have $2000 left to contribute to my TFSA this year and would like to try investing on my own (the other $8000 is with PH&N in balanced and equity funds and questtrade ishare etfs). I am very interested in buying dividend stocks, but don't know anything about evaluating stocks value. Also, is it wise to buy dividend stocks in my TFSA or are they better seperate or in my RRSP?
> I am thinking about buying BMO stocks this time. The globe and mail suggested it is a good investment right now. Any thoughts on this or does anyone have any better ideas?
> Thanks!


I think you're pretty safe buying stock in any of the major 6 Canadian banks (BMO, CIBC, TD, RBC, BNS and National). I personally own TD in my portfolio. If I were to buy today, I would be buying CIBC, as they have a low PE ratio (12.2) and a high dividend yield (4.55%). Their dividend payments represent 56% of net income, therefore they have sufficient capability to pay (and potentially grow) their dividend.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I would not start by buying dividend stocks on their own until you are comfortable in evaluating them. The best place to start is in a dividend ETF like an XDV or something like that to get you started.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Ethan says you are pretty safe buying the 6 Canadian banks. While I think Canadian banks should do fine, saying things so confidently makes me wonder if they are ready to drop. There is still a ton of risk out there oozing out from all over the world so nothing is safe.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think $2,000 is enough to buy the dividend stock directly. 100 shares of BMO will set you back about $6,000. Start with an ETF then once you have maybe $20,000 buy 2-3 solid div payers. Banks, BCE, and other telco's, and pipelines and utilities are basically the best choice in Canada. May want some oil and gas but yields are generally low. Canadian companies are treated better for tax. Don't just go for yield as this usually reflects lower growth prospects or a risk of div cut. Right now yields in the 3-5% range are probably the sweet spot.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

go with XDV if want to have a lot of banks or CDZ if you want less of the banks, i have equal shares of both


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with buying bank stocks, they're hoarding cash right now and some are due for a divided increase next year. However it comes down to what price you can get it at. Right now I think they are too expensive. There was some recent opportunity with CM and RY but they have shot up with 2nd q results and market rally.


----------



## Riff Raff (Sep 5, 2010)

does XDV have ROC or just straight up dividends?


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

It should be pointed out that if you are buying dividend stocks inside a TFSA,
you will not be able to take advantage of the favourable tax treatment of dividends.
Dividend payers (canadian), should be held in taxable accounts where possible.....interest and other income should be in tax deferred accounts,,,TFSA, RRSP, RRIF etc.

That being said with $ 2K to invest perhaps you would be better, as others have said here with a dividend ETF.....or perhaps buy Interpipe....IPL.UN

You might also think about getting that other $8K out of the funds you bought, and buy ETF's yourself and save the fees...although PH&N are known to be pretty good and with reasonable,( but still higher than etf's) fees.

Good luck


----------



## Riff Raff (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm still a newb at this. Trying to learn before I commit.

We won't be investing in oil or gas extraction. Hard to not do when you are wanting to chose the dividend strategy as a Canadian. Our portfolio will be "green" with only 1 oil/gas holding (TRP) which is a pipeline, not an extractor. 

I wish I could find a great tool that would help me evaluate companies for my particular strategy. Free is preferred!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Riff Raff said:


> We won't be investing in oil or gas extraction. Hard to not do when you are wanting to chose the dividend strategy as a Canadian. Our portfolio will be "green" with only 1 oil/gas holding (TRP) which is a pipeline, not an extractor.
> 
> I wish I could find a great tool that would help me evaluate companies for my particular strategy. Free is preferred!


There are ETFs and mutual funds for this type of thing.
Look at their list of holdings and then research those independently.
Or just buy the ETF

http://seekingalpha.com/article/36094-the-green-investor-choosing-an-alternative-energy-etf


----------



## Riff Raff (Sep 5, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> There are ETFs and mutual funds for this type of thing.
> Look at their list of holdings and then research those independently.
> Or just buy the ETF
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/36094-the-green-investor-choosing-an-alternative-energy-etf


I'm not interested in buying the ETF. There is an ETF for everything.

My point was more that I wish I had a stock evaluation tool that I could rely on as part of my analysis.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Riff Raff said:


> My point was more that I wish I had a stock evaluation tool that I could rely on as part of my analysis.


There are many stock evaluation tools - what specifically are you looking for?
Once you have the names of the companies it is not hard to find information for evaluating them.
Their website, the financial reports, SEDAR, Yahoo Finance, MSN Finance, Google Finance, etc.
How is evaluating "green" companies any different than evaluating "brown" companies?


----------



## dilbert789 (Apr 20, 2010)

warp said:


> It should be pointed out that if you are buying dividend stocks inside a TFSA,
> you will not be able to take advantage of the favourable tax treatment of dividends.
> Dividend payers (canadian), should be held in taxable accounts where possible.....interest and other income should be in tax deferred accounts,,,TFSA, RRSP, RRIF etc.
> <snip>


People say this constantly, but unless your maxing out your TFSA and RRSP AND forcing other savings to be held in a normal account that pays in a form that is not tax preferred, the TFSA / RRSP is the way to go. The OP has $2000 to invest at this time, which makes me think he's better off AT THIS TIME using his TFSA or RRSP.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Would this help?

http://investdb.theglobeandmail.com/invest/investSQL/gx.stock_rep?pi_mode=SECLIST

You need to first determine the stock codes, but once done you can add several to the list to compare one against the other. I do this to compare funds and it's a handy tool, lots of features.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

Riff Raff said:


> I'm not interested in buying the ETF. There is an ETF for everything.
> 
> My point was more that I wish I had a stock evaluation tool that I could rely on as part of my analysis.


Why not start with the Jantzi Social Index. It's not a tool per se, but it will provide guidelines and examining qualifying constituents for possible ideas provided these companies meet your own criteria.



> In January 2000, Jantzi Research launched the Jantzi Social Index®, partnered with Dow Jones Indexes. The JSI, a socially screened, market capitalization-weighted common stock index modelled on the S&P/TSX 60 consists of 60 Canadian companies that pass a set of broadly based environmental, social, and governance rating criteria. The JSI has begun to generate the first definitive data on the effects of social screening on financial performance in Canada.


The corresponding Canadian ETF is XEN from which you can glean candidates for further study.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

warp i beg to differ on the tfsa.

it's true one loses the benefit of the dividend tax credit if stock is held in tfsa. But the final effect is quite unlike the rrsp, which is going to convert those dividends to fully-taxable income some year in the future & will then tax the taxpayer at the highest rate. In the rrsp, investor would be migrating tax-favoured income into heaviest-taxed income.

the final effect in the tfsa is that dividends will compound tax-free forever. Investor would be migrating tax-favoured income into tax-free income. Gains in tfsa will be tax-free as well.

traditionally, when there were decent interest-bearing instruments around, we used to throw these into registered accounts & keep the eligible dividends in non-registered accounts. But times are screwy now, and interest is zip except for the scariest of paper. This is why it can make some sense to keep a high-dividend payor in tfsa right now, because, quite simply, there's no bond like it.


----------



## Riff Raff (Sep 5, 2010)

scomac said:


> Why not start with the Jantzi Social Index. It's not a tool per se, but it will provide guidelines and examining qualifying constituents for possible ideas provided these companies meet your own criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> The corresponding Canadian ETF is XEN from which you can glean candidates for further study.


thanks - i've been through those ETFs.

What i'm trying to figure out is the best way to evaluate dividend paying stocks (green or not). Frugal Trader told to do something like: dividend payout / desired yield = stock price, the thing is, when I do this sort of calculation all the stocks I am interested in (BMO, TRP, TA etc) never seem to meet the buying price I should be looking for. I'm not sure i'll ever make a buy!


----------



## Riff Raff (Sep 5, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> There are many stock evaluation tools - what specifically are you looking for?
> Once you have the names of the companies it is not hard to find information for evaluating them.
> Their website, the financial reports, SEDAR, Yahoo Finance, MSN Finance, Google Finance, etc.
> How is evaluating "green" companies any different than evaluating "brown" companies?


two seperate things here. I brought up green as an interest of ours. We are also interested in non-alternative energy stocks. There is no difference in evaluating them - you have merged the two points due to my lack of clear writing last night. So forget the "green" (that was a comment) - what i'd like is a tool that analyzes dividend stocks and when I should buy the stock.

I've been through all of those online data tools (save SEDAR) - what I am looking for is a way to properly evaluate the information - ideally automated, and free. Please see my last post regarding how i've been looking @ stocks and the difficulty finding ones I should be buying (right now none of them!).


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Riff Raff said:


> I've been through all of those online data tools (save SEDAR) - what I am looking for is a way to properly evaluate the information - ideally automated, and free. Please see my last post regarding how i've been looking @ stocks and the difficulty finding ones I should be buying (right now none of them!).


OK, so if I understand correctly what you are asking for, such an objective tool does not exist.
No tool can tell you what to buy.
There are stock screens all over the Internet (some free, some not) that will identify stocks based on your criteria (such as P/E, dividend yield, payout ratio, etc.)
There are Finance sites that present a summarized view into a company's financial state that you can use to evaluate a company.
There are sites that provide analyst report on specific companies.
However, at the end of the day, _you_ have to decide whether a company is worth buying _for you_.
Your buy decision can be based simply on a company's current price vis-a-vis the 52-week range, or its current P/E ration, or it's current dividend yield.
Or your buy decision can be based on a variety of factors such as its business model, future prospects, management, etc.
It's all subjective.

Use the tools to get a view into things that are important for you and then make your decision.

There are many tools that give you a summarized view into the company's financials.

That said, in my personal opinion, the stocks that you listed above (TA, TRP, BMO) are very overvalued right now.
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> warp i beg to differ on the tfsa.
> 
> it's true one loses the benefit of the dividend tax credit if stock is held in tfsa. But the final effect is quite unlike the rrsp, which is going to convert those dividends to fully-taxable income some year in the future & will then tax the taxpayer at the highest rate. In the rrsp, investor would be migrating tax-favoured income into heaviest-taxed income.
> 
> ...



Humble,

You make some very valid points.

There could be a case made that there is no good bond/interest bearing investment to buy right now, in any type of account, but ufortunately for us, fixed income needs to be a part of a portfolio.

You are right, dividends are fine in a TFSA, as you pointed out.

I guess I was trying to make my point in general about using the tax preferences of dividends where possible,

But , you have made a great point, and I have learned an insight from it,
which is one of he reasons I read this board. 
thanks for the thoughts, and opening my eyes a bit.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

Flygirl ... add my voice to the many who’ve suggested you begin with an ETF or efund ... $2000 is not enough to get into common stocks. 



warp said:


> It should be pointed out that if you are buying dividend stocks inside a TFSA, you will not be able to take advantage of the favourable tax treatment of dividends.
> ......
> Dividend payers (canadian), should be held in taxable accounts where possible.....interest and other income should be in tax deferred accounts,,,TFSA, RRSP, RRIF etc.
> ......
> I guess I was trying to make my point in general about using the tax preferences of dividends where possible,


The dividend tax credit is fine thing, but for most investors, the benefit it offers pales in comparison to the tax preferences of TFSA and RRSP. With the exception of people in the lowest tax bracket (and most investors are not in the lowest tax bracket), the dividend tax credit only reduces the tax owing on a dividend income stream, it doesn’t eliminate it. Indeed, many investors suffer punishing tax rates on their non-registered dividend income, despite the “preferential” tax treatment. The TFSA, of course, keeps the tax rate on such income at exactly zero ... and with the RRSP, most people face effective tax rates of zero or less than zero on such income.

It is commonly suggested that when held inside an RRSP, dividends are “converted” to fully taxable income and are therefore taxed more heavily than in a non-reg account ... this is false ... all forms of investment return, including dividends, are effectively taxed at 0% (same as a TFSA) when the tax rate at withdrawal is equal to the tax rate at contribution ... and are effectively taxed at less than 0% (better than TFSA) when the tax rate at withdrawal is less than the tax rate at contribution, as it is for most Canadians. In a proper, apples to apples comparison, many people will find that dividend payers are best held in a RRSP, followed by a TFSA, and then lastly by a non-reg account. 

TFSA offers greater flexibility, however, and in some cases it may be preferable to suffer a slightly lower after-tax growth, in exchange for that flexibility. 



> There could be a case made that there is no good bond/interest bearing investment to buy right now, in any type of account, but ufortunately for us, fixed income needs to be a part of a portfolio.


That’s a separate issue ... if you’ve run out of contribution room, and have more assets than you have registered account capacity, then obviously you have to pick something to place in the non-reg account ... the goal in that case would be to pick whichever asset is punished the least by being there ... that has no bearing on the question of where a dividend payer should be held, when there is plenty of TFSA/RRSP contribution room available.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

cardhu said:


> all forms of investment return, including dividends, are effectively taxed at 0% (same as a TFSA) when the tax rate at withdrawal is equal to the tax rate at contribution ... and are effectively taxed at less than 0% (better than TFSA) when the tax rate at withdrawal is less than the tax rate at contribution, as it is for most Canadians.


cardhu, can you please explain these two statements?
How can effective tax rate % be 0 when tax rate at contribution and withdrawal are same?
Upon withdrawal, won't the RRSP assets be taxed at whatever the marginal tax rate on income is for this person?
And how can it be less than 0% if the rate at withdrawal is less than contribution?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> cardhu, can you please explain these two statements?
> How can effective tax rate % be 0 when tax rate at contribution and withdrawal are same?
> Upon withdrawal, won't the RRSP assets be taxed at whatever the marginal tax rate on income is for this person?
> And how can it be less than 0% if the rate at withdrawal is less than contribution?


Let's say you are 55, and in the top tax bracket (roughly 45%). You invest 10,000 into an RRSP, therefore your tax expense gets reduced by 4,500. Lets say over the next 10 years that money grows to 20,000 (tax free, because its within your RRSP). You are now retired, your income has been reduced so now your marginal tax rate is only 20%. You would pay taxes of $4,000 if you withdrew the entire amount.

Tax refund upon contribution - (4,500)
Tax expense upon withdrawal - 4,000
Total Tax Expense - (500)

Not to mention the tax refund is in present day dollars, and the tax expense is in future dollars. If you present value the tax expense upon withdrawal the gain becomes even larger.


----------



## DenisD (Apr 19, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Let's say you are 55, and in the top tax bracket (roughly 45%). You invest 10,000 into an RRSP, therefore your tax expense gets reduced by 4,500. Lets say over the next 10 years that money grows to 20,000 (tax free, because its within your RRSP). You are now retired, your income has been reduced so now your marginal tax rate is only 20%. You would pay taxes of $4,000 if you withdrew the entire amount.


Let's look at it another way. Let's assume the marginal tax rate is 45% when you contribute and when you withdraw. So, of the original $10,000, $5,500 is yours and $4,500 belongs to the CRA. Both amounts double - $11,000 and $9,000, totaling $20,000. The tax on the $20,000 is $9,000. So your $5,500 doubles to $11,000, tax free!


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

I guess it depends on each persons situation.

As for me I have all TFSA's maxed out.

My problem with my RRSP, is how to get the money OUT without getting killed tax wise.
As I have no earned income...I can't contribute anymore,,,and probably wouldnt anyway

This leaves taxable accounts and I try to make my investmenst in a tax-wise way.
Always remember its what you KEEP that counts, not just what you MADE.

For low income persons....( seniors) ,having as much dividend income in taxable accounts makes great sense...in fact the div tax credit can actually be in a "minus" situation where it will lower or eliminate the tax you might have to pay on other income..( earned or interest etc)
One has to be careful though as the "taxable amount on the dividends..which is apprx 143 % of the actual dollar amounts of dividends you receive, may have other tax consequences......for example making you pay the dreaded Health Tax , here in Ontario. ( thank you lying McGinty), or causing a clawback of the OAS.( thats over apprx $67 K income , so low income seniors need not worry)

Sort of out of topic,,,,,I have always hated the fact that the "souped up" taxable dividends creates this ghost income that the feds call taxable income, which they use in calculating all kinds of charges and benefits.
These are dolars you never actually received!!

Just re-reading this post I have written here makes me again realize how ludicrous and ridiculously complicated our tax system is.
The fact that 99% of taxpayers, ( and a lot of professionals), cant make heads or tales out of it is the surest sign that it needs major changes.


----------



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

*Dividends from Foreign Shares*

I am new in this forum, and have certainly learnt a lot from the postings here. Thank you.

I have a question here that am hoping someone can help me with. What about the dividends that we earned from foreign shares ? 

Is it better to include them into the TFSA or the RRSP ?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

warp, not sure if you need all of the money you withdraw from your RRSP, but you may want to consider getting an investment loan that the interest, which would be tax deductable, would offset any tax payable on your withdrawn RRSP's. Then you could repurchase the same investments.

Not for everyone, but something to consider.


----------



## DenisD (Apr 19, 2009)

warp said:


> For low income persons....( seniors) ,having as much dividend income in taxable accounts makes great sense...in fact the div tax credit can actually be in a "minus" situation where it will lower or eliminate the tax you might have to pay on other income..( earned or interest etc)
> One has to be careful though as the "taxable amount on the dividends..which is apprx 143 % of the actual dollar amounts of dividends you receive, may have other tax consequences......for example making you pay the dreaded Health Tax , here in Ontario. ( thank you lying McGinty), or causing a clawback of the OAS.( thats over apprx $67 K income , so low income seniors need not worry)


Dividend income is probably the worst kind of income for low income seniors who collect GIS.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> cardhu, can you please explain these two statements?


Sure, but before we get to that ... RRSP withdrawals are not taxed at your marginal rate ... they are taxed as ordinary income ... not the same thing ... the tax burden on an RRSP withdrawal _might_ coincide with one’s marginal rate _in some cases_ ... however, that is a function of the circumstances, not a general rule ... but I digress ... 

As I assume you know, investments made within an RRSP are made with before-tax dollars, and investments made outside the RRSP (specifically, in a non-reg account or TFSA) are made with after-tax dollars ... this is an important distinction that far too often gets lost in the shuffle ... in order to draw a valid comparison of the tax treatment of the two approaches, you have to account for this distinction, so that you’re speaking the same language and using common units of measurement in each case.

I chose to frame my previous post in the language of “after-tax dollars”, since that is what most people seem to intuitively understand ... thus my use of the word “effectively” ... so when the tax rates are the same at contribution and withdrawal, the end result for an RRSP (the amount of money you’d be left with after the taxes on withdrawal have been paid) is exactly identical to what the equivalent investment of after-tax dollars would have achieved, if it was taxed at 0% ... and if the tax rate is lower at withdrawal than at contribution, then the end result is the same as a parallel investment of after-tax dollars would have achieved, if it was taxed at some negative rate ... all stated in the language of “after-tax dollars”. 

Simple, really ... its just a matter of consistency ... measuring the same thing, and reporting the results in the same units of measurement ... to suggest that dividends drawn from an RRSP are “converted” to ordinary income, and therefore suffer a disadvantage versus dividends earned in a taxable account, where they enjoy “preferential” tax treatment, is inconsistent ... much like claiming that Danny DeVito is taller than Michael Jordan because DeVito is 5 feet tall, while Jordan is only 2 meters tall.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

warp said:


> Always remember its what you KEEP that counts, not just what you MADE.


Yes, that is precisely the point ... most Canadians would KEEP more if they house their dividend payers inside of RRSP, than they would if they house them in a non-reg account ... more than in a TFSA as well, in many cases. 

Its true it depends on each person’s situation ... there are some legitimate cases where it doesn’t make sense to use RRSP for dividend-payers ... but the widespread belief that Canadian dividend payers should not be held in an RRSP is simply false ... for most people, that’s the most tax-efficient place for them, as long as they have contribution room. 

Very few people get killed taxwise when drawing from RRSP ... is there something unusual about your situation? ... For most people, the tax break they get on contribution is more than enough to pay the tax owing on withdrawal. 




Rox said:


> dividends ... from foreign shares ... Is it better to include them into the TFSA or the RRSP ?


US dividend payers would be better in the RRSP than the TFSA ... in the TFSA there’d be a withholding tax that you can’t recover. 
Other (non-US) foreign dividend payers are fine in either RRSP or TFSA.


----------



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

Cardhu, thank you,... Frankly, I am not too keen on US shares, because of the currency risk, really does not know what will happen to the USD in future. Might end up as 'tissue-papers' if they keep printing money like that.

On my part, I am thinking of stronger "developing economies' like, eg, Singapore, where the currency has a very strong chance to appreciate. Especially now,... and the strategy of their monetary authority.


----------



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

cardhu said:


> Yes, that is precisely the point ... most Canadians would KEEP more if they house their dividend payers inside of RRSP, than they would if they house them in a non-reg account ... more than in a TFSA as well, in many cases.
> 
> Its true it depends on each person’s situation ... there are some legitimate cases where it doesn’t make sense to use RRSP for dividend-payers ... but the widespread belief that Canadian dividend payers should not be held in an RRSP is simply false ... for most people, that’s the most tax-efficient place for them, as long as they have contribution room.
> 
> ...


Instead of including the foreign dividend payers into the RRSP or the TFSA, wouldn't it better that I just let the payers be on their own ?

Then I wouldn't have to monitor the amount of RRSP that I am entitled to every year just to match this over to my foreign dividend payers; or to monitor my $5K limitation against my foreign dividend payers. 

Did I get the above right please ?


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

Cal said:


> warp, not sure if you need all of the money you withdraw from your RRSP, but you may want to consider getting an investment loan that the interest, which would be tax deductable, would offset any tax payable on your withdrawn RRSP's. Then you could repurchase the same investments.
> 
> Not for everyone, but something to consider.



Thanks for the thoughts, but I have yet to withdraw anything from my RRSP,

Not trying to boast, but I am still years away from retirement age...although Ive been technically retired for many many years.
Probably the result of a) just being plain lazy, and b) having to give the govt almost 50% of anything more I would earn, which I refuse to do.

Not to sound like a wise guy, but what I ment was that as my RRSP now has pretty sizeable assets, I am concerned about how I am going to withdraw it without paying a lot of taxes later on. It also keeps growing every year ( as long as my investments in the RRSP don't tank)

I have other investment income in my taxable accounts, and am now considering taking RRSP money out yearly and paying the govt its share in taxes.......but hesitate because that money coming out of the RRSP will "shrink" by the amount of taxes owing, leaving less to invest...and will then not be growing tax free going forward.

The whole thing is a royal pain in the ***. 

I really, really, wish that the govt would see the light and just go to a straight FLAT RATE tax system, and eliminate all this mumbo jumble.

It would free tha taxpayers, and prob end all the black market , under the table stuff that goes on.....and I think tax revenues might actually rise if the system would be cleaned up.

thats my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

For those of you who may be interested, the November issue of MoneySense magazine contains a list of what they consider to be the top 100 of Canada's best income stocks.

According to their analysis, of these, the 'Retirement All-Stars', after grading the above for yield, reliability and value are:

BCE (BCE)
Husky Energy (HSE)
Industrial Alliance Insurance (IAG)
Intact Financial (IFC)
Power Corporation of Canada (POW)
Telus (T.A)
Toronto-Dominion Bank (TD)

Any thoughts or comments


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

Belguy said:


> For those of you who may be interested, the November issue of MoneySense magazine contains a list of what they consider to be the top 100 of Canada's best income stocks.
> 
> According to their analysis, of these, the 'Retirement All-Stars', after grading the above for yield, reliability and value are:
> 
> ...


I think they're good companies and I'm hoping to get them at better prices. I currently own BCE, Telus, and TD shares.


----------



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

davext said:


> I think they're good companies and I'm hoping to get them at better prices. I currently own BCE, Telus, and TD shares.



I think with the tax initiatives coming up for the Income Trusts in 2011, there will be bargains in such counters. Let's wait and see.

Dividend-wise, I still feel the best lies in the Income Trusts, some even pay out every month.


----------

